# Canberra Winter 2013



## ottozing (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey guys. Since my last Canberra competition was such a success, I've decided to organize another one in Canberra. However, due to circumstances beyond my control, the venue we used for the last comp will no longer be avaliable to us  Finding a venue shouldn't be a major issue for now though. The events will most likely be 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH, and maybe something else if we have time. Just vote on the poll what days you would be able to attend and hopefully the comp will be a great success like last time


----------



## JasonK (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm up for another trip to Canberra :tu

I'll be getting my exam times tomorrow so I'll know more then, but I could definitely come any time in July.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Apr 28, 2013)

Yessss. I might be able to come. Dunno yet. Should I vote?


----------



## ottozing (Apr 28, 2013)

Only vote if you're 100% sure.


----------



## Dene (Apr 28, 2013)

Too many dates to choose from >.< . Can't the options be narrowed down? There's no way I could guarantee this far in advance so many choices.


----------



## ottozing (Apr 28, 2013)

I would prefer the comp to be in June I guess. The options are there just incase a bunch of people want it in August or somthing. I can't be sure


----------



## JasonK (Apr 29, 2013)

So basically all of June is out for me, freaking exams 

August depends on my uni timetable for next semester. Could definitely come June 1 or any time in July.


----------



## darkerarceus (May 1, 2013)

For me, I can go at pretty much any time but I'd rather it be in the holidays (Late July - September).


----------



## Bestsimple (May 1, 2013)

As above any time suits me.

EDIT: Nvm probably near august as i have piano exams in june.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 1, 2013)

Jay, have you asked faz if he could come?


----------



## Faz (May 1, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Jay, have you asked faz if he could come?



Not sure. Maybe June 22 or July 13. August might be okay too.


----------



## ottozing (May 1, 2013)

At this point, I'm not sure when the comp will be simply because the poll is 100% even (I think Ben did this on purpose >.<).


----------



## MadeToReply (May 1, 2013)

He most likely did, but i can come on any day as always. And also why couldnt you use the old venue? I liked the chairs.


----------



## Daryl (May 1, 2013)

I prefer to do it in August


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2013)

MadeToReply said:


> He most likely did, but i can come on any day as always. And also why couldnt you use the old venue? I liked the chairs.



My mum quit her job working there, so the venue there isn't an option


----------



## MadeToReply (May 2, 2013)

So where do you think the new venue will be then?


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2013)

Not sure honestly. Also, tell Ben to vote on the polls again without trying to balance the options because it's actually not helpful at all


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 2, 2013)

June 8th is when the Shepparton competition is most likely to be happening.


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2013)

That's like almost exactly a month from now  Why haven't you made a thread? And have you talked to TimMc or Dene about being delegate?


----------



## cubecraze1 (May 2, 2013)

Do you read WCA forum?  and I've talked to TimMc.


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2013)

I found the thread  I fail at life every once in a while xD


----------



## MadeToReply (May 2, 2013)

Of course. anyway, have you thought about the event order timetable thing? And you should consider adding Sq1 because you did say somewhere before to add Sq1 before nats.


----------



## ottozing (May 2, 2013)

Jack will most likely do sq-1 at his comp. I just want to do popular events.


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2013)

BUMP

I've decided that the comp is definitely going to be on either August 17 or 24.


----------



## YddEd (May 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> BUMP
> 
> I've decided that the comp is definitely going to be on either August 17 or 24.



I may make it there then


----------



## JasonK (May 11, 2013)

ottozing said:


> BUMP
> 
> I've decided that the comp is definitely going to be on either August 17 or 24.



Depends entirely on my uni timetable then. If I have something I can't miss, I won't come. Otherwise I'll try to make it.


----------



## Dene (May 11, 2013)

I can guarantee the 17th. 24th I am unsure, as that is the weekend the Eels come to play the Storm, and that's a game I've been looking forward to since I moved to Melbourne and I will not be missing it. Unfortunately, the exact date for that game hasn't been decided yet. If it's on Friday night or Monday night I'd be sweet to come to Canberra, but otherwise I might miss out.


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2013)

I'll probably make it the 17th simply because Tim Mc said he probably won't be able to attend a Canberra comp any time soon and I need a delegate


----------



## TimMc (May 11, 2013)

Mid-August sounds ok.

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (May 11, 2013)

Really? That's even better! Now this comp can possibly have 2 delegates


----------



## TimMc (May 12, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Really? That's even better! Now this comp can possibly have 2 delegates



I'm committing to a mortgage this week so I'll need to cut back on expenses.

It'll probably be either Dene or myself but not both (unless it's prepared months advance, and flights and accommodation are cheap etc).

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (May 12, 2013)

Ah ok then


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2013)

TimMc said:


> I'm committing to a mortgage this week.



Lol finally


----------



## YddEd (Jun 8, 2013)

Is this comp still going on?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2013)

Yeah. Except it's gonna go for 2 days and the name's gonna change to "Australian Nationals"


----------



## MadeToReply (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh really?


----------



## YddEd (Jun 8, 2013)

Will there be megaminx?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2013)

There will be everything


----------



## YddEd (Jun 8, 2013)

Cool, I may want to try out FMC 
Also, have you guys decided on the date?


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Yeah. Except it's gonna go for 2 days and the name's gonna change to "Australian Nationals"



Try not to announce things unless they're completely decided on/confirmed. It will LIKELY be in Canberra and MAYBE be two days.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry. I should've clarified. Nothing's actually confirmed yet, but this is what we want to happen.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Oh nononoonnoonnonoonnonoonnoon national in Canberra, in August.... thats when I have my year 12 exam....


----------



## Tim Major (Jun 8, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Oh nononoonnoonnonoonnonoonnoon national in Canberra, in August.... thats when I have my year 12 exam....



yr 12 exam in august? wut


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Tim Major said:


> yr 12 exam in august? wut



I dont know exactly but my friend kept saying that we cant watch TI3 stream cause its during year 12 exams, in august...


----------



## JasonK (Jun 8, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I dont know exactly but my friend kept saying that we cant watch TI3 stream cause its during year 12 exams, in august...



It's definitely not a VCAA exam. It's probably some crap that your school is making you do.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 8, 2013)

Just realised my friend was talking about STUDYING for the exams in november..... I can come.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like lots of people are going. I would die if I couldn't come.. (Nope)


----------



## ottozing (Jun 10, 2013)

Again, nothing is confirmed. The date will most likely change anyway seeing as me and my mum don't get back from America until like the start of August and we would prefer to have more time to set up a venue and stuff.


----------



## bran (Jun 10, 2013)

Nooo! I so wanna come to Nationals but my parents won't allow me to travel to Canberra


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 10, 2013)

bran said:


> Nooo! I so wanna come to Nationals but my parents won't allow me to travel to Canberra



So are you good for comps that are only in Melbourne?


I might organise one in Melb depending on how lazy I am.


----------



## bran (Jun 10, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> So are you good for comps that are only in Melbourne?
> 
> 
> I might organise one in Melb depending on how lazy I am.


Yeah :/ and about that competition it would be awesome if you organize one in Melbourne


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jun 10, 2013)

I'll try if I can find a decent venue, thinking of somewhere at school.


----------



## YddEd (Jun 15, 2013)

Anymore news?


----------



## ottozing (Jun 15, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Anymore news?



Aside from that private info that I really shouldn't have let out because it isn't actually confirmed, no. Just be patient. This comp isn't expected to happen for another 2 months at least.


----------



## Tadpole (Jun 19, 2013)

I would be so happy if it was confirmed.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 19, 2013)

Give it time. Remember, this isn't expected to happen for at least 2 months.


----------

